# Riding in Afghanistan???



## k2biker (Jan 13, 2004)

Does anyone know of riding opps in / around Kabul? Looks like I may be heading there for some work between now and May and would like to know if it's worth trying to pack the 29er up. I know, it's ALWAYS worth taking the bike, but you know what I mean! 

Thanks for the help!


----------



## zdfg (Sep 15, 2004)

Yeah, I've done some riding there. Mostly downhill. I have some videos of the descents I've done there. PM me if you would like access to the video library on my website.


----------



## k2biker (Jan 13, 2004)

Ok, I'll bite....

Where did you DH? There are still a lot of mines laying about in them thar hills. There's even a few still in Shir Dwarza and TV Hill in Kabul -- and folks live on those hills!


----------

